# FSA Ceramic BB & Dura Ace Crank Compatiblity



## cyclingdan (Nov 22, 2006)

Will an FSA ceramic BB work with a Dura Ace Crank? Are there any special steps I must take? The sizes seem to be the same however both FSA and Shimano want you to use their respective BB?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

I would stay away from the FSA bb. I haven't heard too many good things about them. I don't think that ceramic bearings are at all worth it.

However, I would advise you to get Phil Wood bearings put into a shimano bb. They are a lot cheaper than ceramics and will last you a lot longer than the stock bearings. You can send in a bb to Phil Wood, or you can check with Competitive Cyclist. They will sell you a new shimano bb, and install the Phil bearings.

Just looking on their site I now see that they are selling Shimano bb's with ceramic bearings! http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=BUY_PRODUCT_STANDARD&PRODUCT.ID=3754


Check them out. I am not affiliated with them at all, apart from being a satisfied customer of them.

Geoff


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

The BB should work fine.. The ceramic BB is sweet very smooth you will love it..


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

It would make a lot more sense just to get the Dura-Ace with the ceramic bearings from competitivecyclist. It is the same price as the FSA and is guaranteed to work perfectly with the Dura-Ace cranks. Its really a no brainer.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

toyota said:


> It would make a lot more sense just to get the Dura-Ace with the ceramic bearings from competitivecyclist. It is the same price as the FSA and is guaranteed to work perfectly with the Dura-Ace cranks. Its really a no brainer.


 Ya what he said


----------



## cyclingdan (Nov 22, 2006)

I was given an FSA Ceramic BB and want to use it with the DA Crank. I guess my question is should I sell the FSA BB and buy the one at competitive cyclist or will the FSA BB work equally as well?


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

That all depends on whether or not you want to be stealth about your ceramic parts. The FSA has the red cups which will scream, "I have ceramic inside!" I have the dura ace ceramic BB from www.superflycycles.com which were very resonably priced. Give them a look.


----------

